# CC Showcase vs. RJS Winery Series



## kat50496 (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure where to post this, but would really like to hear about these kits based on all of your combined experience.

I want to make a French, specifically a Rhone style blend, and have narrowed it down to these two kits: The CC Showcase Chateau du Pays and the RJS Winery Series French Grenache Syrah. Both have grape packs but I am leaning towards the CC product - not oaked which is in tradition with the "old world" style of Rhone wines.

I also really want to make something other than a WE kit, which is all my local shop provides. Price with shipping from FVW is about the same as my local shop 

Your experience with either or both of these is greatly appreciated!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 8, 2012)

I would go with the RJS Winery Series French Grenache Syrah. It's a closer match and you know more of what you're getting. If I were to read into the name of the CS batch it's made in the "SPIRIT OF" which tells me you can compliment the chemist as much as the Winery


----------



## cpfan (Jan 8, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> If I were to read into the name of the CS batch it's made in the "SPIRIT OF" which tells me you can compliment *the chemist *as much as the Winery


Perhaps you can explain your meaning?

I believe that there is the same amount of "chemistry" in both kits. They both benefit from the "Wine Blender" or "Wine Maker" at the individual kit companies picking the appropriate blend of grapes.

BTW, Cellar Craft uses "Chateau du Pays" as a synonym for "Chateau Neuf du Pays" while other kit companies use "Vieux Chateau du Roi".

EDIT: should read "Chateau Neuf du Pape"

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

cpfan said:


> .
> 
> BTW, Cellar Craft uses "Chateau du Pays" as a synonym for "Chateau Neuf du Pays" while other kit companies use "Vieux Chateau du Roi".
> 
> Steve



Steve what is Chateau Neuf du Pays? I made a WE Selection Vieux Chateau Du Roi on recommendation and it was very good. I have no idea what it is Im drinking (humm and I never looked it up either..duhhh).


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the Chateau du Pays. Its almost two years old now and drinking fantastic. 

From the Cellar Craft website:

*Multiple medal winner: In the style of fine wines of the southern Rhône Valley. This wine derives its complex character from Syrah, Carignan and Grenache grapes. Fermented on Syrah and Grenache crushed grapes. Rich flavours suggestive of cherry, raspberry, blackberry and plum combine with notes of pepper and chocolate. The finish shows a subtle herbaceous note and a suggestion of cedar and violets. Enjoyable after 3 months but does show its harmonious best after 9 months.*

All of the European kits wines are made "in the style of" so they don't get sued by the French or Italian DOC's. There are a number of grapes that can be used in a red Rhone blend. The most typical being whats called a GSM (grenache, syrah, mouverde). Carignan is also on the list so this is a fully qualified Rhone blend. The Chateau de Pays came with a small packet of french oak chips which I added.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

Chateau du Pays means "Country House" or "Country Castle" in French

Châteauneuf du Pape means "New house or castle of the Pope"


----------



## cpfan (Jan 8, 2012)

Chateau Neuf du Pape (CNduP) is a fairly well known (at least in Canada) French wine. As with most French wines CNduP is the name of the region where the grapes are grown rather than the grapes used. Wiki is not the best source of info, but it is a starting place.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Châteauneuf-du-Pape_AOC

There are 13 or 18 grapes allowed in a CNduP depending on time frame and how the white/blush versions are counted. When I hear CNduP, I think red wine, but there is also a white CNduP. Grenache Noir, Syrah, and Mourvedre are the most common grapes.

There are a few G-S-M wine kits, as well as the ones named Vieux Chateau du Roi, and Chateau du Pays.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the explanations Mike and Steve.


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 8, 2012)

So, I know these are all based on French blends from the Rhone valley region, and also that they can't be called Châteauneuf du Pape , or Cote's du Rhone or Hermitage, for appellation control reasons............ but so far it seems that Mike has actually made the CC Chateau du Pays and has favorable reviews. Anyone made the RJS Winery French Grenache Syrah? Or for that matter, the WE GSM (which doesn't have a grape pack). Just wondering


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mike, the Chateau du Pays indicates no oak, which is in line with classic (re Old World) Rhone blends due to the fact that Grenache is very prone to oxidation and therefore traditionally doesn't spend time in barrel, and is mostly aged in steel or concrete. Did you add oak as a tweak to the kit, or have I misread the product literature.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine came with a small package of oak chips. IIRC it was only an once or two at the most. 

Even the CC website shows an oak profile of 1 (minimum oak)

*Oak 1 / Body 3-4 / Sweetness 0*

The CC website is notorious for not being well maintained. If you want to make it old world then by all means leave it out. 

I think the small amount of oak helps add some extra depth to the flavor profile myself.


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I was looking at the FVW site. That shows 0 oak profile. Didn't read the CC product site. Think I'll order this one and see how it goes.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

Mystery solved, It was not oak chips, but oak sawdust. Found a pic of when I pitched the yeast. You can see the oak sawdust on top.


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 8, 2012)

I have last year's limited edition CC Cahteau Du Pays aging. It included toasted hungarian oak beans. The toast level was not specified.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

This one came out right after I made mine, bad timing for sure for me!

*February Release
CHATEAU DU PAYS
Reserve Cuvée

2.6 Liter Crushed Grape “Super-Pack” ( Made from over 17 lbs of whole grapes )

After working with the red grapes that we sourced from the Rhone Valley and seeing how terrific they were it was immediately clear that we had the foundation for a very special Reserve Cuvée version of Chateau du Pays that could closely replicate the great reds from the most famous appellation in the Southern Rhone. This is that special wine.

Syrah, Grenache and Mourvedre juices from Gard, France, in roughly equal proportions, are the stars of this blend. Calif. Syrah and Spanish Garnacha have supporting roles.

The base blend is fermented on a Super-Pack of virgin crushed grapes made with very special Red Mountain Syrah (clone sourced from Chateauneuf du Pape) plus Australian Grenache and Spanish Garnacha.

2-stage Hungarian oak treatment is the final element in this unique blend.

Syrah and Grenache create the main structure of this wine providing vibrant notes of red and black fruit plus an enticing spice note. The smaller quantity of Mourvedre adds the hallmark notes referred to as game or meatiness, savoury or Sauvage as the French call it. With ageing, this becomes more refined and suggestive of leather, forest floor or even truffles. It also contributes additional spice tones. An intriguing element for sure.

The wine should be held for a minimum of 6 months but can be cellared for at least 2 years.

This is a big, complex wine that is a natural for big, rich dishes. Beef, lamb and game roasts or stews. Bean and root vegetable casseroles or Cassoulet. Works well whenever Mushrooms are used.
*




JordanPond said:


> I have last year's limited edition CC Cahteau Du Pays aging. It included toasted hungarian oak beans. The toast level was not specified.


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, after reading all of these posts, I just ordered the CC Chateau du Pays, I'm sure I won't be disappointed. I also ordered the RJS Orchard Breezin Sangria with Seville Orange - anyone know anything about this one? This was my wife's choice for a summer porch pounder. Thanks for the input.


----------



## marssane12 (Dec 9, 2012)

am always concerned how they wine kit are made 
for example when they said french syrah how do we know is french ?
is the wine was shipped to canada before it was process for wine kit?
how the wine was shipped?
why they dont have a certification of origin on the boxe?
am a winemaker who used primary frozen juice but i love to used a kit sometime and is just that i have all this questions
any answer will be appreciate
thank you


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Dec 11, 2012)

marssane12 said:


> am always concerned how they wine kit are made
> for example when they said french syrah how do we know is french ?
> is the wine was shipped to canada before it was process for wine kit?
> how the wine was shipped?
> ...



Officially the kit makers aren't held to the same lable laws as the wineries are. A little bit of trust comes into play. 

One way to help you know is that most manufacturers only indicate place of origin for their juice on higher quality kits. 

At that point it is much easier for them to call them from "france" as it allows them to pull from the whole country, rather than a certain region or appellation. 

Another example is that the cc showcase red mountain cab. It actually indicates its specific origin to the red mountain appellation. Lower quality are typically blended with others and might only say washington cabernet. 

The kit manufactueres juice usually comes from long contracted vinyards or open market juice.

As for the shipping question they typically will process the juice in the country it is harvested in then ship the concentrates to the kit manufacturers as in decreases volume and therefore cuts shipping costs. It is then blended and/or packaged as needed by kit manufacturer. 

Also your questions didn't have much to do with the original post. Please don't be afraid to start a new topic with your questions if you can't seem to find the answers using the search. 

There are a lot of friendly people on this message board with a wealth of information, that know far more than I do,willing to help out.


----------

